# Turkey Time!



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I am defrosting a 14 pound turkey in preparation for another snowy weekend. I bought it at the post thanksgiving sale, and wanted to use it up before the post Easter sales.
We will make roast turkey, turkey soup, sandwiches and stock. That is usually how I make my way through a bird. 

Any suggestions to liven things up a bit?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Turkey salad, with mayo, walnuts, grapes, celery, etc. Instead of sandwiches, make lettuce wraps or tortilla wraps.

Use turkey in a rice, broccoli, cheese casserole with some cream of mushroom soup. Extra good with butter and crushed club crackers on top.

Make cornbread dressing using the turkey instead of chicken.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd can it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We used left over turkey to make hot sandwich rings. Chop up the turkey, add chopped onion, green & red peppers, etc. mix with shredded cheese, cream of something soup and the seasonings of your choice. Lay out crescent roll dough (from the cylinder shaped can) so it overlaps and makes a wide ring. Put the turkey mixture on the dough and then close it up. Bake it in the oven until the dough is golden and then lit it rest for at least 5-10 minutes. 

For an actual recipe Google "holiday chicken wreath" or something like that. We make them a lot during and after the holidays. The kids love 'em.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Turkey fajitas.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Turkey Quiche

Press left over stuffing into a pie plate as a crust.

layer, turkey, onions, shredded cheese

pour in your egg and sour cream mixture then bake till done.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

mma800 said:


> ...We will make roast turkey, turkey soup, sandwiches and stock. That is usually how I make my way through a bird.
> 
> Any suggestions to liven things up a bit?


I do all of the above. I slow cook the bird, usually get the largest one I can find, all night @ 185F (after an initial 1 hr 350F blast in the beginning to kill surface bacteria) and finish off in the morn, crank heat up to 350F until done. Makes for an excellent moist bird.

I let it cool enough to handle it and rip all the meat off the bones and the carcass/bones immediately goes to the crockpot to simmer for the next 12-18 hrs, turkey carcass soup is GREAT!



Lake Windsong said:


> Turkey salad, with mayo, walnuts, grapes, celery, etc. Instead of sandwiches, make lettuce wraps or tortilla wraps.


AMEN! Turkey salad, and we love those wraps. Like to use almonds or pecans, pickled relish, and plenty of boiled egg, Mmm Mmm good.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I am getting several turkeys this year from a local farmer. We are planning to smoke one, but I'm looking for more recipes if anyone has one to add to this thread. Thanks.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> I am getting several turkeys this year from a local farmer. We are planning to smoke one, but I'm looking for more recipes if anyone has one to add to this thread. Thanks.


Well since its a farm turkey there is no need to smoke it!! Just butcher it in a humane way and you're good to go! Saves ammo too.


----------

